# Paradigm v. Dali bookshelf speakers



## mightypants (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm looking to upgrade my mains and possibly add a center speaker. Based on my research thus far, I'm interested in bookshelf speakers from the DALI Zensor line and Paradigm's Classic collection. I will probably need to go with the bottom end budget-wise, i.e. the Zensor 1 or the Atom, but it's possible I'll be able to bump up to the Zensor 3 or Mini-monitor. My dilemma: I have an opportunity to get DALI speakers at a discount online, but it looks unlikely that I'll be able to find any place to demo them beforehand. On the other hand, there are a few dealers nearby that carry Paradigms. I have listened to the Atoms and quite like them, but would have to pay full price. Any thoughts?

My current setup:
Sony STR-DG720 receiver
Cambridge Soundworks satellite speakers (are about 18 years old, and possibly dying)
Polk PSW10 subwoofer
PlayStation 3, HD cable

I use this setup for TV, movies, gaming, and listening to music. One thing to note: my stereo is rated for 8 ohms, which matches the Paradigms but not the DALIs which are 6 ohms. My understanding of impedance is pretty rough, and I understand it's a complex area; is this mismatch between stereo and the DALIs a deal breaker, or is it more the case that performance would be better with matching impedance?

Additionally, can anyone recommend a center speaker that would match any of the aforementioned mains for $200 or less? I would rather wait on the center if a decent match can't be made at that price point, but if there's something that would work I'll consider it. Thanks.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

mightypants said:


> My dilemma: I have an opportunity to get DALI speakers at a discount online, but it looks unlikely that I'll be able to find any place to demo them beforehand. On the other hand, there are a few dealers nearby that carry Paradigms. I have listened to the Atoms and quite like them, but would have to pay full price. Any thoughts?


Are you requesting thoughts from a financial or "which should I buy" standpoint? If so, I'm not sure anyone but you can answer those questions. I can offer you this much though; if the 'discount' dealer is not authorized by Dali (IOW, a black market outfit) then you might want to rethink that strategy. If you have any problems with the speakers - assuming their legit in the first place, and not some knock off - Dali will probably void the warranty and/or refuse to support them.




mightypants said:


> My current setup:
> Sony STR-DG720 receiver
> Cambridge Soundworks satellite speakers (are about 18 years old, and possibly dying)
> Polk PSW10 subwoofer
> PlayStation 3, HD cable


Paradigm and Dali are brands pretty respected for sound quality. Mixing either of them with a PSW10 subwoofer is going to create a mismatch; above average speakers, below average subwoofer. The latter might drag the former down. Those CS surrounds probably won't help with that integration either.




mightypants said:


> Additionally, can anyone recommend a center speaker that would match any of the aforementioned mains for $200 or less? I would rather wait on the center if a decent match can't be made at that price point, but if there's something that would work I'll consider it. Thanks.


Each company makes a center channel for their respective line, so you should be able to get the appropriate match for either.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I say if you like the Paradigm speakers...go for it. Have you considered getting "B" stock speakers, demos speakers, or buying them used? These are options that could save you money, and allow you to run identical speakers for the front 3 channels (which would sound the best in my opinion).


----------



## mightypants (Jan 12, 2009)

theJman said:


> Are you requesting thoughts from a financial or "which should I buy" standpoint? If so, I'm not sure anyone but you can answer those questions.


I was wondering if people have strong opinions about one brand vs. the other, or any other advice, really. Point taken about whether or not the dealer is authorized--I will look into that.

The CS satellites are my current mains, which I'm replacing with this purchase. I was figuring that I would try setting them up as surrounds, but was expecting that they wouldn't sound good and that I wouldn't keep them up. There's not a lot I can do about the sub at this time, so hopefully it won't sound too bad. I suppose I could get by without a sub if I am able to pick up one of the larger options I mentioned, but I suspect a setup with the Atoms and no sub would be somewhat unsatisfying, for movies at least. Thanks for the input.


----------



## mightypants (Jan 12, 2009)

ellisr63 said:


> I say if you like the Paradigm speakers...go for it. Have you considered getting "B" stock speakers, demos speakers, or buying them used? These are options that could save you money, and allow you to run identical speakers for the front 3 channels (which would sound the best in my opinion).


I hadn't been looking for used/demo but I will check into that. Not sure how readily available such things are but I'll check with a couple local dealers and see what they have. How do you recommend setting up a 3rd bookshelf as a center speaker? If I place it upright on my cabinet it will partially obstruct the TV. Any significant issue with turning it on its side? 

Thanks.


----------

